# Keyboard wire



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm trying to replace half of the wiring on one keyboard with the other half from another keyboard. Both have five wires inside. The first has an all metal wire, green, red, yellow, and white, the other has pink, black, brown, white, and all metal. Which do i connect together? I'm assuming all metal goes to all metal, and maybe white to white?? Thanks.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The USB plugs used a color code as follows.

VCC Red +5 VDC 
2 D- White Data - 
3 D+ Green Data + 
4 GND Black Ground 

PS2 connector keyboards and mice didn't have assigned color codes and various manufacturers used whatever color they wanted.

Since the plugs are molded and you can't trace the wiring you would be better off just to purchase a new keyboard.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

or a 'ready-made-extension' if just trying to make it longer,
or go wireless,


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

i heard you can use a usb cord, is it possible?


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i got some of it done. i found two sites: http://www.usbman.com/Guides/BelkinMotherboard_cable_assembly.htm
and http://www.instructables.com/id/S453PMXFJX8VQ0F/ (sorry if links are illegal, just say so and ill delete) so i connected red with pink, white with white, brown with yellow, and green with black. when i powered on the computer the 3 lights blinked but nothing after that happened. So i changed the brown to green and black to yellow. Now it blinks on startup then keeps blinking. what now? I assume I got the right power connections.

List of correct connections so far:
*Red and pink
*White and white??


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

intense_one,
no, posting a link to show what you're doing,
or to give info is NOT against forum guidelines,
IF it would contain what is referred to as 'inappropriate' content,
[read as: porn and such],
THAT would NOT be a good thing though, 
.
as long as you read THIS:
USBMan WARNING! Read This First! 
Improperly wiring a USB port can result in permanent and fatal damage to the motherboard, the USB port and ANY peripheral connected to the motherboard.
.
far be it from me to tell someone NOT to do something,
reckon that is how we learn new things,
sometimes though,
it CAN cost $$$$$$$$
so as long as that part IS understood,
GO FOR ITTTTTTTT!  
.
and, good luck


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

i got a usb cable, it has red, white, green, and yellow.
the ps/2 cable has red, white, green, and black. which do i connect?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

What is it you are trying to do?
If you are trying to make a longer cable, an extension would be a better choice. Otherwise, just cut the existing cable in the middle, and splice in another length. The colors don't really matter as long as you use the same color on each end of the splice.

If you are trying to connect a USB cable to a PS/2 keyboard so you can use it as a USB keyboard, that won't work unless the keyboard is designed to work with both the USB and PS/2 protocol. The communication protocols are different.

Jerry


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

how bout connecting another ps/2 cable? The original broke, that's why. The other has brown, black, pink, white. I tried connecting them in the order that they are on the board in the keyboard and turned on the keyboard, the lights blinked once, then the bios freaked out making a bunch of beeps, then stopped then went to a keyboard failure/fan failure screen with no keys to push.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You'd need to use an ohm meter or test light to determine which pin each wire on the new cable connects to, then you'd know for sure what each wire is.

If you have the original connector you can do the same with it. Sounds like you don't have that end though. And I'm guessing the circuit board in the keyboard itself doesn't have the connections labeled.

Shouldn't be too hard to determine which connector is power and which is ground though. With just power connected, you should see the lights flash, then the BIOS would complain about no keyboard. If Data and Clock are reversed, I'd expect the same, so it would just be a case of reversing the clock and data wires.



intense_one said:


> So i changed the brown to green and black to yellow. Now it blinks on startup then keeps blinking. what now?


When you put the wires back, does it revert to the original behavior? If not, it's possible the keyboard controller pr the ps/2 port on the motherboard has been damaged.



intense_one said:


> the ps/2 cable has red, white, green, and black. which do i connect?


This is a common color code. They should be assigned as follows:
+5V - Red
Data - White
Clock - Green
Ground - Black

On the new cable best to check with a meter/test light, but if I had to guess:
pink - +5V
black - Ground
brown - Clock
white - Data.

As has been mentioned, wiring it incorrectly could not only damage the keyboard, but the PS/2 port on the motherboard.

Jerry


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

this computer's indestructable, ive had many chances to screw up the motherboard and it has always worked, I'll try your configuration later. it also works with an older ps/2 keyboard, but its the crapiest keyboard ive ever seen.


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

actually the black on the newer one is yellow. and i tried using the config u said, using the yellow with the black, and it beeped mutiple times for a while.


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

bump?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

do you have a vom / multi meter ???


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

i don't know, if not i could maybe get one.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

quote:
i don't know, if not i could maybe get one
.
what's that mean???
.
it's just a continuity checker,
you can pick up a small one at lowes or radio shack,
cost maybe $5.00 - 10.00
or make one,
tell you what,
let me draw you up something,
being you seem to like to tinker,
ya gotts to 'ave one!!!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

well, here's a pic of the parts,
just junk from around the house,
you seeing how to put it together?


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

you're right about the tinkering thing  i've opened up a bunch of electronics, like to solder and stuff, but sometimes break things

i have a lot of wire, and i have a tree light string, and the battery, i could get the battery wire, but i don't know about the other two lights, and don't have the clip things for wire. how does that tell me how to put it together anyway? how bout this? http://www.instructables.com/id/Continuity-Tester/


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

okay, here you are,
ANY of the lights will work,
i just gave you a couple options,
just use ONE,
don't worry about the [+] or [-] thing,
a light bulb will work either way the current flows,
DO NOT use this on a 'LIVE' circuit ,
meaning one that has 'juice' on it,
something might get FRIED, may be YOU!!!  
.
when you 'find' the right wire,
the 'continuity' thing,
the bulb will light!


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

no alligator clips. and how can i touch two wires, when i have only the ps/2 stripped on one end, and what will it tell me? and i dont have the adapter for the battery. what about the link above, would it work?? the one i posted.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

sure, that'll work too


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

so do i connect one end to one part of the wire and the other end to the other? and what would this tell me of the light goes off?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

it would mean you had detected the CONTINUITY of that particular 'wire' or 'circuit' when the light comes ON,
no matter what the color of the wire,
NO light - NO loop,


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i'll have to make it later after i get done school. thanks, ill post an update on this after


----------



## intense_one (Nov 10, 2008)

i dont have a pen big enough or batteries small enough


----------

